# Soundkarte futsch?



## idigsk (12. Juni 2002)

Ich habe bei meinem PC, während er lief, das Digitalkabel
an die Soundkarte angeschlossen und mein PC stellte sich
sofort ab (Power Off). Von da an konnte ich ihn nur noch starten,
wenn ich die Soundkarte herausgenommen habe. Wenn sie drinnen ist, 
leuchtet nicht einmal das Power LED.

Mein PC:
AMD Athlon XP 1900+
ASUS A7N266-C
Adaptec 512 MB DDRAM
Maxtor 6L090J3 (60GB)
PIONEER DVD-ROM DVD-116
PLEXOR CD-R PX-W4012A
Logitech Dual Optical Mouse (USB)
ATI Radeon 8500
3Com EtherLink XL PCI Combo-NIC (3C900-Combo)
Pinnacle PCTV (TV-Karte)
Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 2

Hier habe ich noch mit SiSoft Sandra die Hardware auslesen lassen: (Ich hoffe, das hilft.219KB)
<a href="http://www.hopro.ch/blackbox/namor/System.htm">Link</a>

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann, oder mir sagen, dass meine Karte nicht kaputt ist. Herzlichen Dank
Idigsk


----------



## Nuklearflo (18. Juni 2002)

Also, mir ist das gleiche schonmal passiert und ich habe die Karte anschließend weggeschmissen!
Musste zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings schnellstmöglich 'ne neue Karte haben, deswegen habe ich mir dann auch direkt 'ne neue bestellt.


----------



## Freaky (18. Juni 2002)

hi ho bei der hitze °!!°


also da dürfste pech haben man sollte keine hardware veränderungen während des betriebes durchführen. !!!!
versuch die karte mal zum hersteller zu schicken vielleicht haste glück und die tauschen die karte aus...(mußte dir was gutes einfallen lassen  )

gruß freaky


----------

